# 2005 GMC Z71 steering column noise



## cheerdad (Nov 11, 2011)

Anybody have any steering column problems with a 2005 GMC or Chevy?


----------



## Clayton257 (Sep 8, 2008)

It is a very common issue. The problem is in the Intermediate Steering Column Shaft. Google, "Chevrolet steering shaft replacement". Its about a $200 fix. I had the same issue on a 2004 Silverado and a 2005 Tahoe Z71.


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

Clayton257 said:


> It is a very common issue. The problem is in the Intermediate Steering Column Shaft. Google, "Chevrolet steering shaft replacement". Its about a $200 fix. I had the same issue on a 2004 Silverado and a 2005 Tahoe Z71.


2nd the steering shaft. Very easy replacement, only took me about 30 minutes.
Just order the part and replace, not hard at all.


----------



## cheerdad (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

TerryM said:


> 2nd the steering shaft. Very easy replacement, only took me about 30 minutes.
> Just order the part and replace, not hard at all.


Don't know what the time limits were but, there was a recall ( my 2005 was fixed free of charge at dealer)

JAN 21, 2005 | Recall ID# 64733 Hide Details

Recall Reason	STEERING:GEAR BOX:SHAFT SECTOR
Recall Date	JAN 21, 2005
Model Affected	SILVERADO
Potential Units Affected 3344

Recall Summary
ON CERTAIN TRUCKS, THE BOLT THAT ATTACHES THE INTERMEDIATE STEERING SHAFT TO THE STEERING GEAR MAY NOT MEET SPECIFICATION. THE BOLT MAY FRACTURE RESULTING IN THE LOSS OF STEERING.

Consequence
IF THIS HAPPENS WHILE THE VEHICLE IS MOVING, A CRASH COULD OCCUR WITHOUT PRIOR WARNING.

Remedy
DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE INTERMEDIATE STEERING SHAFT BOLT FREE OF CHARGE. THE RECALL BEGAN ON JANUARY 24, 2005. OWNERS MAY CONTACT GMC AT 1-866-996-9463 AND CHEVROLET AT 1-800-630-2438.

Notes
GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 05010

Read more: http://www.internetautoguide.com/10...hevrolet-silverado-recalls.html#ixzz1hGRaoy5N


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

You can try and replace it with this. http://www.borgeson.com/xcart/catalog/9908_Full_Size_ChevyGMC_Truck-p-1451.html

I did it when I had my 2000, my 2004 and my 2006 and it seemed to make it better but never really stopped the noise. Just a common gm issue. You can re-grease it but that does not always stop it either.


----------

